# 50mm f1.8 test drive (12 shots)



## castrol (Jun 2, 2006)

Picked this up off of eBay and got it yesterday. It rained like hell all day so I 
didn't really get to play with it until late yesterday. Took a spin out to the 
Market Street Jazz Festival which they have every Thursday. I had no clue really.

I just wanted to eat and take a few photos. 

First shots with it, so be nice. Actually... critique away. It's the only way to learn,
right? 

ONE. (my wife...daydreaming about shoes)







TWO.






THREE.






FOUR.






FIVE.






SIX.






SEVEN.






EIGHT.






NINE.






TEN.






ELEVEN.






TWELVE.


----------



## WNK (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent shots.  #11 and 12 are my personal favorites.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice ones ... Five is my top one ... eleven and tweleve are good too .... 

Good series !


----------



## dYsfunctionaL (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice, all of them are good, but i like #3 the best


----------



## RoRoCo (Jun 2, 2006)

By the look of 7 it look slike we are lucky you weren't arrested 

I love the colors in your shots.  Very nice.


----------



## castrol (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have some other people saying they aren't very sharp... so I am
going to try some more with a little more light. Next time I'll remember to bring
the monopod with me. I guess I am officially one of "those people" who walk
around with their backpack full of gear and a monopod.


----------



## Palgie (Jun 3, 2006)

That porsche shot is fantastic! good jobon these shots.


----------



## edster (Jun 3, 2006)

some cracking shots there :thumbup:


----------



## Randog (Jun 3, 2006)

WNK said:
			
		

> Excellent shots. #11 and 12 are my personal favorites.


 
Me too!


----------

